# Transporting Soap



## ohsoap (Dec 17, 2010)

My DH and I are starting to do large events, and I've found lots of info drying racks, my question is, what do you use to transport your soaps to big shows?
We use small cardboard boxes for at home storage, but they are not large enough for the amount of we will be bringing to these events. Ideally we'd like to keep each scent in it's own container, and not have to make a ton of trips back and forth when setting up. Thinking about using the shoe boxes, can someone tell me how many soaps you can fit in each box, or if you trasport them in a larger container. we need something strong enough to withstand the weight of the soap.
Thanks,
G 

Posted this on another forum as well, so sorry if this is a double post for some, just wanted to get as much input as possible.


----------



## Genny (Dec 17, 2010)

If you are good with wood, here's something like what my husband made for me that is great for carrying soap.
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/40 ... splay.html

Mine aren't exactly like that but they are similar.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks,
I have a great display already, but that's a good idea as well.  I did find some Rubbermaid bins with wheels today that might be worth checking out.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 23, 2011)

I think a folding shopping cart would be great.

http://www.foldingcartstore.com/canvas-swivel-cart.aspx


----------



## thistlewoodmanor (Mar 11, 2011)

I found some plastic boxes at Dollar General for $3 each that are perfect.  They hold 36 bars of soap and are easy to stack and carry.  I drilled a few holes in the lids for air circulation.


----------

